# One person dog liking other people?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Lincoln is a one person dog. He likes me and some close friends/family but other then that couldnt be bothered by other people. He doesnt like other people touching him. 

Recently I have noticed that when I have company over that hes NEVER seen ever and I let him out of his crate he runs right up to them like hes known them forever. On our walk tonight we met a dog with a lady walking him. She wasnt all there in the head, its really hard to describe. It was not down syndrome but something like it, she was independant etc. She reached out to touch Lincoln before I could tell her not to and my dog loved her....

What is up with this? Is there a reason why he loves son people the second he meets them and theres a couple people he hates and will never like? Before he didnt like anyone until he seen them a few times. Could this be him aging or something hes more mellow?

Normally I tell people to ignore him, do not look at him, talk to him, feed him or touch him until he swings his butt over to them for a scratch. I tell them once he does that, hes fine with them. But for him to run up to someone hes never met....and love them is really odd for him..


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I suppose people give off vibes or smells that dogs pick up on. My dog clearly does not want some people to pet him when we go on walks-he actually pulls out of their reach-and there are other people he likes right away. He is the same way with dogs.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

My Dad was the type of person that ALL dogs liked, even ones trained as guard dogs. He had to visit a man for some business and as he walked into the yard two German Shephards who were obviously there to guard the property approached him, Dad just put out his hand and the dogs lapped it up. The man came to the door and gasped at the sight he saw, he said that those dogs do not like people and this was the first time he had ever seen a stranger pet them, they were so docile around Dad. He was like this with all dogs and the owners were all flabbergasted. Dad had a true love for dogs especially GS, I grew up with a King Shephard and he was the biggest suck except around strangers.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I can't really help much with this one - Riley loves everyone he's ever met!!


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

my female is like this. there's certain people who she stays away from and then there's others she gets so excited to see and can't get enough of them. she also doesn't like to be petted by most people (she really only allows me to all the time and with others it's on her terms lol) my male is the total opposite lol he loves everybody and attention from everyone he sees.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben likes to greet people, but then he loses interest almost immediately. I have noticed a real difference in the way he greets people though. Young children and very old and fragile adults he approaches very gently, standing still and allowing them to pet him or hug him without moving. With older kids he's more rambunctious. He doesn't like to get petted on the head, so will try to grab their hands if they try. He'll usually lie down though if they pet him nicely. Adult women he expects to find adoration (and frequently gets it) so he'll sit still and wiggle with pleasure. Adult men he'll either try to play with or he'll ignore them completely. 

The woman you met may have been someone Lincoln considered fragile, which is why he was so sweet. I can definitely see Ben doing that.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I find if the other person has another dog with them he gets used to them sooner. Hes baffled me sometimes. I just was shocked as he wasnt like this before. I normally do not allow strangers to touch my dog because they are my protection and I dont want them viewing people as petting machines. But my other dogs were always fine with people if they did touch them. But Lincoln I have to view differently so I always allow strangers to pet him if he will allow it.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Deb_Bayne said:


> My Dad was the type of person that ALL dogs liked, even ones trained as guard dogs. He had to visit a man for some business and as he walked into the yard two German Shephards who were obviously there to guard the property approached him, Dad just put out his hand and the dogs lapped it up. The man came to the door and gasped at the sight he saw, he said that those dogs do not like people and this was the first time he had ever seen a stranger pet them, they were so docile around Dad. He was like this with all dogs and the owners were all flabbergasted. Dad had a true love for dogs especially GS, I grew up with a King Shephard and he was the biggest suck except around strangers.



My dad sounds EXACTLY like your dad! My Dad loved GS too and we always had one growing up. He worked for a utility company and every single dog on his route loved him, even the ones who had bite histories. People would caution him about their "vicious" dogs and then were shocked when they greeted my Dad with wagging tails.  When he retired, several of the new workers reported being bitten or chased by the same dogs. 

Dogs are definitely a great judge of character. Maybe Lincoln is mellowing.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

After 4.5 years of having to peel him off the ceiling I hope he is mellowing


----------

